# 5D IV and SIGMA 8-15 for 4k?



## adhocphotographer (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi all,

I know people don't like the 1.7 crop of 4K recording, but it does not bother me, and infact helps me out at the tele end (for wildlife shoots). For my general use, i use a canon 16-35f/4L IS, which is about a 28-60mm, which is fine for a standard lens (with nice IS too).

However, i would like to go wider for video and was thinking of the Sigma 8-16. It fits the 5D IV and since it is designed for 1.6 crop, i am assuming it would be fine in 4K with it's 1.7 crop. Has anyone here played around with this? If so, which crop lenses have you used and what are your thoughts?

Thanks,

John


----------



## oscaroo (Dec 24, 2016)

Gday.
You're in luck!

I have both the 5d4 and the Sigma 8-16 crop lens.

However, I am travelling and don't have the sigma with me right now. If no one has replied to your query by 5th Jan, PM me and i'll do a quick test for you.

Oscar


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 24, 2016)

oscaroo said:


> Gday.
> You're in luck!
> 
> I have both the 5d4 and the Sigma 8-16 crop lens.
> ...



Oscar, you legend!  Safe travels!

John


----------

